# local ride, High Quality H2o



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

you have to watch these videos in 1080 HD to make it worth while!















y'all want more??


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

1080 is redonkulous


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Freakin AWESOME! :rockn: Yeah, we want more!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Um, YEP! We want More:rockn:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

i'll get yall a few more after my week at the beach...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

watchin these is making me want an Outty800........................


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Sure does sound good.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Shoulda seen how deep he went in the last part of the last video, don't know how he didnt lose it. I was too scered haha, plus my bike died when I hit the first deep one :117835:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

now that was deep! good job getting thru it.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

wer is that at


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Covington,LA right off I-12


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice Albear.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That was DEEP in that last vid..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm going to have to come over and check this place out with yall.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea definatley man, its a kick in the arse, we go there everytime we go ride


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

:rockn:Badazz:rockn:


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

watch some parts are deeper than that one ask my rhinos (old motor)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ what do you do for work?
You have a lot there in that sig pic


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Whatever he does he must do it well. Thats alot of wheelers.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

the grizzly muder said:


> watch some parts are deeper than that one ask my rhinos (old motor)


where did u sink it?


----------

